# 1 externe festplatte an 2 rechnern oder mehr ??



## iBlack22 (9. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin 

gibt es eine möglichkeit 1 externe festplatte an mehre rechner anzuschliesen ohne sie jedesmal bei dem andern rechner abzuklemmen ?? 

Gibt es sowas wie ein USB Switch ?? bzw ist sowas general möglich ??


----------



## hendrosch (9. Mai 2012)

Das wird nur gehen wenn der Controller im Gehäuse (der Festplatte) dafür vorgesehen ist also quasi wie bei einem Nas sonst wird das nicht funktionieren.


----------



## iBlack22 (9. Mai 2012)

mmhhh ok also immer umstecken naja egal dann muss ich das wohl so machen ahhhhhhh


----------



## McLee (9. Mai 2012)

Oder gibts die Platte über das Netzwerk frei.


----------



## stevie4one (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn du einen Router mit USB-Anschluss hast, kannst du die Platte daran anschließen und im Netzwerk freigeben, quasi ein Netzlaufwerk


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2012)

Wär auch mein Vorschlag - du kannst wenn du nichts umstecken willst die Rechner per LAN/Router verbinden und die Platte an einem beliebigen PC einstecken und freigeben.


----------



## MFZ (9. Mai 2012)

Suchfunktion bemüht?
Guck mal hier


----------

